# Brambleberry - Champagne review



## brian0523 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just received the Champagne scent. Haven't used it yet in any projects, but here are my impressions straight out of the bottle:

- Immediately smells kinda carbonated, almost like ginger-ale on first sniff
- Second sniff, I def recognized the smell of a dry white champagne...almost can smell the alcohol.

Interesting. Nice smell. Very unique. I'm hoping it tones down a bit once it's in product.


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2008)

I started using this scent about a month ago. It  tones down in soap very nicely and becomes more... 'creamy'....

I've blended the Champagne with Vanilla Select to get the most yummiest Cream Soda scent! (2 parts Champagne and 1 part Vanilla Select)

I only use BB FOs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

does it discolor?


----------



## Lane (Jan 5, 2008)

When you use it alone, no, I have never had a problem with it discoloring. When I mix it with Vanilla, it has slight discoloration.... I tried a batch today with a non-discoloring strawberry (made a wonderful berry iced cola type scent) and I had no problem discoloring. Also, I had no trace acceleration AND I lost no scent putting it trough a pretty intense gel phase.

This is how it turned out:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool, thank you. I am going to order some!


----------



## Lane (Jan 5, 2008)

Your welcome! I think it is in the limited edition FO section... I am not sure if they have moved it to the permanent line yet...


----------



## bevvy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi guys.   Stupid question coming.  What does 1part this and 2 parts that mean???? I told you it was silly but I'm still learning. :roll:


----------



## Lane (Jan 23, 2008)

Each part is an equal measurement, for example, if you had an ounce of FO and you divided it into three parts, two of those parts would be Champange and one part would be Vanilla. In this case, for an ounce, each part would be 33% 

It is an easy way to convert into percents so you can use the same recipe for any size... Like if you needed 3 ounces of FO instead of one, (3oz divided by three parts= 1 ounce for each part) 

Hope that helps...Math is my enemy!


----------

